# certified coder



## broo4909 (Jun 9, 2008)

i have 5 years of medical coding expereince but have had my certifcation for 2 years. Looking for a job is there anyone out there that can help. Live in North Carolina. willing to email resume.


----------



## wergittep (Jun 27, 2008)

*Hiring coders w/ experience in ER physician coding*

Hi, 
I am currently hiring coders with at least one year experience in ER physician coding.  CPC crendentials can be obtained during first two years of employment.  Most of our coders work from their homes via high speed internet access.  If you have these qualifications, I would love to see your resume'.
jdixon@pettigrewmedical.com
(706) 310-0787 ext 205


----------

